# allowed???



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

There is a railway bridge locally thats about to have a lot of work done to it.Pigeons have been living under there for as long as i can remember.So i have been in touch with the rail company to see what measures will be put in place for safety of these birds and their young............. The response was that the contractors had been contacted and pest control will attempt to move the nests ( young) to another part of the bridge thats not getting blasted. This usually means the mother wont have anything to do with her babies so they will be humanely destroyed. This cant be right surely????


----------



## PaulBond (Jun 17, 2015)

Birds tend to have a terrible sense of smell so having human contact with the nests or young won't have much of an impact however moving the young without moving parents can be a problem and unfortunately calling pest control out over pigeons will mean the best and young will be destroyed but the parents will have another nesting spot and by August will have other babies ready for fledge


----------

